# Rescues of the Month April 2012



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The Rescues For the Month of April are:

Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon 

And

GRRAND 
(Golden Retriever Rescue & Adoption of Needy Dogs)


GOLDEN BOND RESCUE OF OREGON
http://goldenbondrescue.com/ 

Adoptable Goldens:
http://goldenbondrescue.com/ready-for-adoption/available-dogs.html

To Make a Donation:
http://goldenbondrescue.com/donate/how-to-donate.html

You can also mail a check to:

Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon, Inc.
PO Box 25391
Portland, OR 97298-0391


AND

GRRAND
http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=main.htm

Available Goldens:
http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=adopt-boys.htm
http://www.grrand.org/showpage.php?page=adopt-girls.htm

To Make A Donation:
http://www.grrand.org/make-donation1.php

Or you can mail a check to:

GRRAND
PO Box 6132
Louisville, KY 40206


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow, GRRAND sure has a lot of Goldens, wow. So many I would have a hard time deciding which one! Wish they were around here


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

buumping up


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

bumping up!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------

